# Fluid Film - for rust preventative?



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello

I saw a product that I had never heard of at Auto Zone yesterday - Fluid Film and looks pretty promising. Has anyone here used it and if so where did you apply and what was your experience? I would like to use under hood in the open holes but not sure if safe from a heat/fire experience. Not sure how hot it would get with a turbo under the hood and the product is in an aerosol can but comes in other package forms too.

Thanks

Lobster


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lobsterbake said:


> Hello
> 
> I saw a product that I had never heard of at Auto Zone yesterday - Fluid Film and looks pretty promising. Has anyone here used it and if so where did you apply and what was your experience? I would like to use under hood in the open holes but not sure if safe from a heat/fire experience. Not sure how hot it would get with a turbo under the hood and the product is in an aerosol can but comes in other package forms too.
> 
> ...


Youtube jeffs undercoating fluid film, thats how it's supposed to be done. It's safe to spray anywhere and is excellent used once a year. 

My car is Krown'ed


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Youtube jeffs undercoating fluid film, thats how it's supposed to be done. It's safe to spray anywhere and is excellent used once a year.
> 
> My car is Krown'ed


Fluid film is amazing. Our local department of transportation uses it to keep the salt trucks in good shape all year long. Capillary action allows the fluid film to creep higher than applied to coat even more area. 

Krown is also a number one choice for undercoating.


----------



## DStrachan (Apr 1, 2014)

I have used Fluid Film on hinges and latches before. Works excellent.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I keep a can of fluid film and rust check in my closet at all times.


----------

